# Lost around 2 stone. hit a brick wall..... any suggestions?



## john12 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

At Christmas i weighed around 13st 7, now i weigh 11st 9.

I have been weight training 4-5 times a week, cardio 3 times a week and eating healthy.

I do realize the less a person weighs the harder it is to loose weight but this has now become ridiculous and i'm struggling to even loose 1pound in a week now.

I train hard at the gym and focus on 1 muscle group a day and my diet is fine so there's not much to improve there. Has anyone got any ideas or is it a case of simply increase the cardio up to 5 times a week?

Cheers:thumbup1:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

up the cardio to 4x a week or increase the session time you are doing, re-evaluate your food intake as you wont need so much now.

Keep changing little things rather than everything in one go so when you stall you got things you can tweak.

Big well done on your achievement so far, great effort.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

First off, well done on the loss. Good work.

What do you mean your diet is fine? If you are not losing weight anymore the overwhelming probability is it is diet related. Do you know your macros? Or your daily intake? Can you post up a diet?

It might not be a case of upping the cardio, it may be changing when you do it or the type you do. What kind of training do you do - what is the focus, how many sets, intensity etc.

Put up some diet and training info and that will make it easier to help.


----------



## Domsday (Jan 8, 2011)

John, under your name it says 'gettin massive...' Why do you want to lose more weight than you have? How tall are you?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Post up your diet mate


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Your body has likely go into "survival mode" It realises that its receiving less nutrition that it requires, so its using what nutrition its getting more effectively.This is the usual cause of "hitting the wall" It maybe your genes, but we cant control that so lets deal with what we can control.Cut back on the training and forget "cardio" Running your body into the ground, just flags up more "emergency signals" What you have to do, is 1/2 weight sessions a week, to maintain as much muscle as possible.The reduce your calorific intake SLOWLY.if your currenty ingesting 1800 a day, cut back 100 a day.Every time you hit an inpass cut back another 100.Go for a long walk after dinner,thats all you need.If will keep your system from "sensing starvation" and yes it works.I lost 45lbs doing this last year.I was never hungry.It just takes some precise record keeping.Eating every 3 hours too is effective.As long as you are getting a balanced diet,The macro nutrient % dont matter.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

We need to see the diet. Eating less isn't ALWAYS the answer (although it is sometimes), sometimes a week off is what the body needs. The macros do matter unless he is happy just losing weight, I would imagine he wants to keep his muscle though.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

niall01 said:


> We need to see the diet. Eating less isn't ALWAYS the answer (although it is sometimes), sometimes a week off is what the body needs. The macros do matter unless he is happy just losing weight, I would imagine he wants to keep his muscle though.


The training(if hard enough) will preserve his muscle.Lets focus on getting the fat off, brefore we worry about building muscle.A week off is a good idea.This may help "relax" the suvival mode.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Vary the Cardio routine every 6 weeks to prevent the body normalising the routine, ensure you do not eat less then 10-15% below maintenance cals a day otherwise you will send your body into survival mode, in 9 times out of ten these are what people get wrong after sudden successful weight loss your body is going to counter everything you do


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

essexboy said:


> The training(if hard enough) will preserve his muscle.Lets focus on getting the fat off, brefore we worry about building muscle.A week off is a good idea.This may help "relax" the suvival mode.


But to focus on getting the fat off he needs to keep his protein, carbs and fat at the right levels, or he'll lose fat and muscle. This is needed alongside training in my opinion.

I amn't trying to start an argument, you have your view and I respect that, mine just differs. The OP can decide from the various views how he wants to go forward.


----------



## john12 (Sep 8, 2008)

hey guys, sorry about the late reply.

my net has been bloody down.

Im only 5ft 4. i was more chunky before so looked fairly muscly in a t-shirt but looked fattish without and had a bit of a fatty stomach. so i was just trying to loose alot of the fat and get more muscle definition as i still want to get bigger.

my diet and daily routine is as follows, this is what i ate yesterday.

9am Breakfast - Cornflakes or protein shake

10am - Gym session (45mins weights, 25mins cardio)

11.30am - post workout protein shake

2pm Lunch - bacon (fat trimmed), 2-3 scrambled eggs on brown toast (no butter). ( i sometimes have tuna pasta, tuna jacket, or a chicken wrap with salad)

3pm - Fruit

6pm Dinner - Spag bol ( i sometimes have meat and veg, either steak or pork loin steak all fat trimmed or fajitas or stir-fry etc)

8pm Snack - cereal bar

hope this helps.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Not to be offensive but your diet is sh1t.. If you want to lose more fat then, drop the cereals, bacon, spagbol, cereal bar, scrambled egg..

Your not eating enough quality food and your only eating 3 meals a day. In my opinion i would add another 2 meals and cut your other meal portions down in size to match, (in other words eat smaller meals more often.)

You can't have conrflakes "or" a protien shake, these are completely different food groups, if youcan call them that.

Your eating more carbs than protien and your sugar content is high. Sort this out and you might lose more weight.


----------



## john12 (Sep 8, 2008)

Tbh I have just cut out all my junk food and just tried to eat solid meals around lunch and dinner time.

Yes it is **** as you say but it helped me loose a couple of stone so can't complain in that sense, but your right though because that's why I don't seem to be loosing much more, my diet before this was unreal lol so this is a step up that's why I think the weight dropped.

I have lost the bulk of my fat so my main goal is to trim the remaining fat off my stomache and put on as much muscle as possible.

Do you reccomend any diet plans or anything to really improve this, I thought scrambled eggs on brown bread was healthy? Sorry for my ignorance I am really new to the whole diet thing.

Cheers.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

I've posted this to put it in my threads - i'll reply later mate.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

john12 said:


> Tbh I have just cut out all my junk food and just tried to eat solid meals around lunch and dinner time.
> 
> Yes it is **** as you say but it helped me loose a couple of stone so can't complain in that sense, but your right though because that's why I don't seem to be loosing much more, my diet before this was unreal lol so this is a step up that's why I think the weight dropped.
> 
> ...


I can't give you any meal plans, they are like gold dust.

The advice i would give you is to look at your diet and replace the silly foods, like cereal for whole food, good natural foods, not prepacked, plastic processed rubbish. Google bodybuilding diet and bodybuilding diet for vegetarians, you'll get a billion and 1 choices of what food to eat.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

john12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> At Christmas i weighed around 13st 7, now i weigh 11st 9.
> 
> ...





john12 said:


> hey guys, sorry about the late reply.
> 
> my net has been bloody down.
> 
> ...


It's not fine at all mate, needs some looking at.

Try taking a look in the diet section for some advice


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

There will be an easy to follow training and diet plan in an upcoming newsletter from bodybuilding warehouse mate, if you aren't subscribed may be worthwhile doing it and taking a peek at it


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

john12 said:


> 9am Breakfast - Cornflakes or protein shake (try oatmeal instead of cornflakes and have a protein shake)
> 
> 10am - Gym session (45mins weights, 25mins cardio)
> 
> ...


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

john12 said:


> my diet and daily routine is as follows, this is what i ate yesterday.
> 
> 9am Breakfast - Cornflakes or protein shake OATS AND PROTEIN SHAKE OR EGGS
> 
> ...


Just some suggestions. There is a great cutting plan on muscletalk in the articles you can use as a meal plan. Think about getting alot more protein and fats in. Work out your macros. Don't worry about people saying your diet is no good, it isn't great and MUST change, but it has worked so far. But now it is getting harder as you have less fat to lose and are concerned about keeping muscle. So now is the time to make changes to keep progressing.


----------



## john12 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice one thanks for all the help guys,

Looks like the problem lies in the diet. I will join up for the newsletter and I'll take a look at the other cutting diets.


----------

